# Stress everywhere!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Probably about half the members in my club are trialing next month. Hopefully me included. I think everyone is getting so stressed out!!! Specially cause there will be a lot of us doing this for the first time (SchH 1).








You could just tell everyone was so stressed last Sunday. I was surprisingly pretty relaxed.







I think the only thing, at least right now, that I'm most nervous about, is that my family might come to watch, including my parents (that could be up to 18 people!).







Don't know why that makes me even more nervous.









Does everyone get pissy at your club when a trial is near?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

no just the TD, lol

actually we get a little grumpy about a wk before, lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh trust me, he was getting so pissed off with everyone.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Interesting, when I was training with Alexandria I never noticed the members or helper getting pissy right before the trials? 

Wonder what's changed...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

who knows, i'm sure someone would have an idea though whether right or wrong. 

Training for a trial with people who are nervous tends to put people on edge. Maybe some of the "really" experienced people who have titled dog after dog don't get nervous and are perfect saints?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Maybe some of the "really" experienced people who have titled dog after dog don't get nervous and are perfect saints?


Maybe!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

It's always more nerve raking to "perform" in front of people you know! Good luck!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Carolina! How awesome that you are going for your SchH1







I am sure everyone gets stressed out, that is how it just is.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Whenever I get stressed, goosefraba (anger management) then a little rendition of I feel pretty (JK, lol)


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I would say all humans get nervous before they compete.. Regardless of what sport there in and how many times they done it or been out there..


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Have not noticed that so far in any of the groups I am training with. But I can see why the stress would increase. Everyone is working hard to get their dogs ready and every little detail that previous may not have matter much, is now being realized that the little detail may cost you points. And then of course, the "what if's", about things that have gone wrong or not been perfect during training. Will my dog stay focused during heeling?? Stay during the long down?? Stay on the sleeve during the re-attack/drive?? Think we all do it to some extent before a trail. Think it's just human nature.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Don't forget deciding which points to blow off and which ones you can't afford to lose, lol


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree - it is human nature to worry about what may or may not happen... People handle stress and nerves in very different manners - some get real quite and some get real cranky!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WDon't forget deciding which points to blow off and which ones you can't afford to lose, lol


Yes, there is a guy who's been visiting lately who has pretty much been telling everyone that over and over again.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WDon't forget deciding which points to blow off and which ones you can't afford to lose, lol


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Angela,

Excellent point about which ones to blow. Something that a lot of people do not know to do or forget. Even top competitors (think of a blown sit which was all points versus handler help at the 2004 WUSV – lost top spot) forget this. 

You really need to look at the whole routine to determine where and when. I was lucky – taught that when I was at Menlo Park and did use it later ;-)

“Training for a trial with people who are nervous tends to put people on edge. Maybe some of the "really" experienced people who have titled dog after dog don't get nervous and are perfect saints?”

Not really. There is always some element of nervousness. People who compete constantly get very focused and might not be as social at the events as spectators would want/think. I do not see Gabor about an hour or so prior to him going on the field. Last fall, his focus at the WUSV was thrown off due to the calls from the doctor about his mother, right before he walked on the field.

I would get more concerned about people that did not get a little fussy or nervous prior to a trial. Those are the ones that I have seen that are “wiggy” the day OF the trial and make other people (who got it out of their system before) stress.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sue, can you give us some tips on those points you can afford to loose and which you can't?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

We have a top level competitor that comes down to train with our helper/group.. (been on the WUSV and FCI World team) Not once has he ever said anything about wanting to or knowing when to blow points.. From what he's mentioned it's all about the points and trying to score as many as you can.. 

Might have to ask him this question when he's back down.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes the point is trying to score all you can, but if you know your dog is not quite ready in one part, or know that the dog always tries to do things their way, then you figure out where to get points and where you can afford to lose them. Not every routine is going to get me 100pts. If I have a choice of losing 1 pt for handler help, versus 5 points for the dog not sitting, guess which one I'm gonna take! 

Same with dumbbell, i've seen alot of people take a slight shift on doing them to get the dog to line up, I've seen others not wait the 3 seconds and let the dog heel around because the dog anticipates. I'd rather get lectured for not waiting, then to lose points because my dog went too fast. Luckily Hardy got a 90 on his sch1 I think, 96 on his sch2 and a 90 on his sch3. And all this from a dog who really doesn't LIKE obedience AT ALL. 

Dogs aren't robots, they're going to mess up and you have to be able to look at your routine and see where. Video tape yourself is a good place to start.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgWe have a top level competitor that comes down to train with our helper/group.. (been on the WUSV and FCI World team) Not once has he ever said anything about wanting to or knowing when to blow points.. From what he's mentioned it's all about the points and trying to score as many as you can..
> 
> Might have to ask him this question when he's back down.


It's not a question of wanting to blow points. Of course the focus is doing the exercises correctly and the dog in drive, focused and happy.

It is knowing when to to give handler help (and lose fewer points) if the dog is going to blow an exercise (like stand on a sit and lose all points). You need to know when you train your dog that there is always a weakness part. If the competition is near and you do not have time to 100% fix the issue, you try and cover the issue - that is called handler helper. Depends on how good you are and whether or not the judge will see you - that is a chance you take. Whether a slight turn of the head, touching your bib, handling the dumbell a certian way, changing vocal inflection....... that is all help in some form or another.

It is knowing dog and the situation in a split second and make that decision. You know that the dog blows the sit occcasionally (or more often) in the training time, you will probably give (and everybody does) some type of handler help. Losing 1 point is less than 5 points.

This is with the consistent, multiple times WUSV and FCI competitors (most with HOT dogs) that we know and have worked with, both in the States and in Europe. 

Some competitors might not talk about it (because people do not ask or they do not want to admit to it) or maybe they lose the points. Or they do it, do not admit it and most people can not see it on the field. 

This is why the SV is making a rule for the 2010 competition. There will more difficult judging on handler/body help.


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

With regard to Alexandria, the visitors point (He's a former national level) is not really about what points to blow off. His point is knowing the point deductions for each exercise and not over training 3 weeks before the trial to correct something that has been there for XXX months or years, as such "last minute focus" can easily sour a dog right when the dog needs his full desire for the work. Example, your dogs chews on dumbell = up to12 points worth deduction over the 3 retrieves (this does not include any other point deductions for the other facets of each retrieve), so might be worth working on/re-enforcing up to the day of th trial. Heeling, something like max of 1-2 point deduction over whole OB routine for less than perfect position (forgey or crabby), so probably not worth getting all over your dog to "tune up" a few weeks before the trial and squashing what would otherwise be nice looking, spirited heeling. I think it is less about what points to "blow off" and more about being realistic and deciding what you could lose by chasing after that last .5-1 point when you really are too late in the game anyhow and what you need to keep after as it could really really burn you.

-Calvin


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Calvin,

Good point breakdown.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good post Calvin!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Very good common sense posts Sue and Calvin. 

It's always nice for the competitors that are out there doing it on the field to give advise on boards like this. The sideliners are always willing to give advise, but you know what they say about opinions, everybody has one!! New handlers don't know what to take to heart and what is plain old BS!!

The point is knowing your dogs Strengths and Weakness's.. Most people treat their dogs as a reflection of themselves, so they will not openly talk about the weakness's.. (Huge problem for the breed).. Anyway if you got a dog with bad obedience (forging like Calvin said) or bad grips in C-phase, understanding it is the first step to fixing it.. If your dogs nerves are so weak you have to visit the trial field a bunch or get on the helper prior to competing there, as long as you understand your dogs faults you can make the adjustments (HANDLER HELP) as needed..

I understand this last part, I have a show dog club that I help get their dogs ready for the S.S bitework.. ALL TRAINING AND NO GENETICS!!! Remember non of us have the perfect dog, or we would have been the ones to win the WUSV!! So remember when you want to criticize others, to look in the mirror first!! 

You doin the Mal at your trial Calvin? I'm going to try and make it to the trial that weekend.


----------

